# How about a drawing instead of a picture



## Coheeba

Here's a drawing my ungodly talented girlfriend did of me smoking an AF SS maduro. Just something she did one afternoon for fun. I wish I had a quarter of her talent. Certainly beats my drawing of a stick figure with a stogie sticking out of it.

Next up may be a picture of her smoking one.










So what do you think?


----------



## Rock31

very nice! get a frame and hang that sucka up!

my best is a stick figure.


----------



## Oldmso54

I think she's got talent. I'm like you / can barely draw a straight line with a ruler.... and certainly nothing creative! Like Ray said "Hang it up"


----------



## Hannibal

Very good looking work!!


----------



## Coheeba

Rock31 said:


> very nice! get a frame and hang that sucka up!
> 
> my best is a stick figure.


No doubt. I'm in the process of finding a frame that will fit it and then it's going in my office!!


----------



## bcannon87

Very Nice!!! Awesome Talent!!!


----------



## jp13

Hang on to that one.... and the picture too!


----------



## smelvis

Man dude she has mad Talent very cool.


----------



## David_ESM

The top of your head is very flat... :wink:


----------



## Coheeba

David_ESM said:


> The top of your head is very flat... :wink:


I just thought it made me look bald.:shock:


----------



## jp13

David_ESM said:


> The top of your head is very flat... :wink:


Looks like a PS Wooly Willy opportunity...


----------



## Fuzzy

What a talent your GF has! How many Af SS's did you have to smoke for that sitting?


----------



## eljimmy

Looks Awesome! great job!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Coheeba said:


> Here's a drawing my ungodly talented girlfriend did of me smoking an AF SS maduro. Just something she did one afternoon for fun. I wish I had a quarter of her talent. Certainly beats my drawing of a stick figure with a stogie sticking out of it.
> 
> Next up may be a picture of her smoking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


WOW! Outstanding! Frame and hang with admiration and pride!!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

Nice work. Skillz...


----------



## socalocmatt

Geez. That drawing looks amazing. I'm like many other here, my stick figures dont even come out right.


----------



## Rackir

That is amazing.

BTW, you seem to have a large gaping head wound, just thought you should know.


----------



## bwhite220

You are very pale. You must be smoking inside the house. 

That's awesome man!! Real talent there! How long did it take her?


----------



## Coheeba

bwhite220 said:


> You are very pale. You must be smoking inside the house.
> 
> That's awesome man!! Real talent there! How long did it take her?


1.5 hours...tops!!


----------



## zhog79

Great picture was it pen or pencil?


----------



## chris14001

Thats amazing! Sweet !!!


----------



## quo155

She's got great talent brother! Hang that sucker on the wall and make it your Avatar!

Very nice!


----------



## rus_bro

Coheeba said:


> Here's a drawing my ungodly talented girlfriend did of me smoking an AF SS maduro. Just something she did one afternoon for fun. I wish I had a quarter of her talent. Certainly beats my drawing of a stick figure with a stogie sticking out of it.
> 
> Next up may be a picture of her smoking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


I guess my opinion of the quality of the drawing lies on what you actually look like.. if you are a 90lb asian guy, then its horrible work...:nono:

haha

rb


----------



## thebayratt

Uber tallent there!!

Im an artist myself, just don't apply myself as much as I should. Your girlfriend has a good skill and eye. Keep her around!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Wow, Rusty, she IS awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:first::first::first::first::first:
Awesome Tim very talented!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Coheeba said:


> Here's a drawing my ungodly talented girlfriend did of me smoking an AF SS maduro. Just something she did one afternoon for fun. I wish I had a quarter of her talent. Certainly beats my drawing of a stick figure with a stogie sticking out of it.
> 
> Next up may be a picture of her smoking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?


----------



## hxcmassacre

Very awesome drawing! Lots of talent


----------



## lebz

I can just get away with printing my name.. nice work!


----------

